# ID this antique car?



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a 1978.. so I understand it's considered antique. It was imported from Germany by Ford. I just got it out of the body shop yesterday..






















I am the 2nd owner.. since 1993 and have the original window sticker!

Anyone know what it is?

NERD


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it an Escort? I'll bet in today's high gas price era you get wonderful gas mileage with it.

Yvonne


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

One cool car! I want to say that I have seen those around when I live in Poland years ago. I think it might be a Ford Escort Mk II. It was manufactured between 1975 and 1980 in Europe. That's my guess.


----------



## stells (Jul 20, 2008)

Ford Fiesta Mk 1. The Escort had a boot (trunk whatever you call it oveer there lol)


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 20, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Is it an Escort? I'll bet in today's high gas price era you get wonderful gas mileage with it.
> 
> Yvonne



When I first got it in '93 Yvonne [ just turned 98,000 miles ] it would average 36mpg! Not an escort.

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 20, 2008)

stells said:


> Ford Fiesta Mk 1. The Escort had a boot (trunk whatever you call it oveer there lol)



You're close Kelly.. actually before that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Fiesta











About 85% restored.. rather rare.. especially GHIA with rear-window wiper/washer! They were only imported into the US for 3 model years.. 1978, 1979 and 1980.

Must be before everyone's time..





I know I am...

NERD


----------



## stells (Jul 20, 2008)

couldn't get much closer, i did kick myself a while after i posted when i realised it was the Ghiia version. Weird to see one done up and looking so good, used to seeing them with no fixtures and windows with just a drivers seat, then raced around a track and smashed to pieces, alot have gone that route here.
Just to break your heart a little lol


----------



## stells (Jul 20, 2008)

oh my final note 1978 was a good year, i was born lol


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2008)

Love learning new things...like the boot meaning trunk. 

Nerd, old is a good thing.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cute! It wasn't before my time, but I was not old enough to drive yet! LOL


----------

